

Djibouti: A Nation High On Drugs (2013) - StandardFuture
http://www.tesfanews.net/djibouti-a-nation-high-on-drugs/

======
jqm
I'm not sure why Khat is scheduled in the US.

I've chewed it before and wouldn't call it a "drug" in the sense cocaine,
marijuana, or alcohol are. I might compare it to a very strong caffeine or
tobacco without the dizziness. Defiantly didn't seem worth outlawing although
maybe it is addictive. I only chewed it once or twice so don't know about the
addictive properties.

